# Extensive shooting of the Mathews Triax



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

After putting about 200 shots through the Triax, here’s my thoughts. 
Pros: 
Fast
Quiet
Smooth
Zero vibration
Solid back wall 

Cons:
String angle

The new Mathews Triax is a flat shooting, smooth and incredibly fast shooting bow. 
At 70# the Triax feels like the Halon 32 does on 60#. 
My girlfriend shoots 50# on a Hoyt Carbon Spyder, but she was able to shoot the Triax on 70#. 
The 28” ata is a bit of a weird string angle, but still allows a comfortable head position. 
At 70# and 28” draw, using a 401gr arrow, the bow is getting around 300fps. 
It uses the same cams as the Halon/32 so great let off (75 or 85%) and smooth draw cycle. 
In my opinion it shoots much better than the Halon and Halon 32. 
I thought it wouldn’t be very balanced being 28” ata, but the bow is very well balanced and very forgiving. 
The 6” brace height is comfortable and forgiving as well while still delivering an ibo speed of 343fps. 
Barebow it balances pretty much straight up and down in your hand. 
It’s basically silent. 
There is literally zero vibration after the shot. 
Overall, the bow is the best bow split limb Mathews has ever made. 
If you have any other questions, just ask. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Curious how a 70lb traix could feel like a 60 lb halon 32 when they use the exact same cam?


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

was your peep at complete circle or such an angle no


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

bhutso said:


> Curious how a 70lb traix could feel like a 60 lb halon 32 when they use the exact same cam?


I’m not sure the science behind it, but I guess due to the length of the bow it made the draw much easier. Same way my girlfriend was able to shoot 70# in this and nowhere near that on any other 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

bhutso said:


> Curious how a 70lb traix could feel like a 60 lb halon 32 when they use the exact same cam?


Exactly my thoughts as well.


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

How would you say the string angle is with a 29in. Draw

Sent from my Z971 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

full moon64 said:


> was your peep at complete circle or such an angle no


Using a regular g5 peep the peep is straight. Cannot guarantee for other peep angles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Again these are my thoughts and not going to agree with everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> I’m not sure the science behind it, but I guess due to the length of the bow it made the draw much easier. Same way my girlfriend was able to shoot 70# in this and nowhere near that on any other
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure it pulled 70 lb.s or did they just tell you it was 70 lb.s reason I ask is because this exact same thing happend here. Was told it was 73 lb. when I picked it up from the shop. Got home put in on a scale it was 58 lb.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Are you sure it pulled 70 lb.s or did they just tell you it was 70 lb.s reason I ask is because this exact same thing happend here. Was told it was 73 lb. when I picked it up from the shop. Got home put in on a scale it was 58 lb.


I have a weight scale right next to me. It pulls a true 70lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

sounds like a awesome hunting bow


----------



## MRBoutdoors (Jul 16, 2017)

I have been the first one to be disappointed they didn?t lighten their 2018 flagship, I currently shoot a Halon 32 and wasn?t expecting the triax to be much different but after your write up I?ll have to check it out


----------



## scslingin (Jan 24, 2017)

I completely agree with your review. I shot probably 30 arrows or so today through a demo. I was totally impressed.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

scslingin said:


> I completely agree with your review. I shot probably 30 arrows or so today through a demo. I was totally impressed.


Glad to hear! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Are you sure it pulled 70 lb.s or did they just tell you it was 70 lb.s reason I ask is because this exact same thing happend here. Was told it was 73 lb. when I picked it up from the shop. Got home put in on a scale it was 58 lb.


You need a new shop.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

70 to 58,,,,,, only 12 pounds off. Yea pulled like butter....... hahahahah


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

I have shot all the new mathews for years and think this is the best bow they have made in a while,


----------



## BROTHER (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like Mathews have done it again......
Great Bow


----------



## burnerjustin (Oct 10, 2009)

Is that the UA forest camo? That camo is sick on that bow.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

burnerjustin said:


> Is that the UA forest camo? That camo is sick on that bow.


Yes it is. Very good looking camo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

bhutso said:


> Curious how a 70lb traix could feel like a 60 lb halon 32 when they use the exact same cam?


I pretty much stopped taking this thread seriously after I read that. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

LetThemGrow said:


> You need a new shop.


I don't need a shop any more, just someone to sell me the bow I want.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

DMAX-HD said:


> I pretty much stopped taking this thread seriously after I read that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You’ll have to shoot it to understand. Plus I said it was my opinion about all these things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> You’ll have to shoot it to understand. Plus I said it was my opinion about all these things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did shoot it and yet opted for the Halon 32. Weird.

It's the exact same cam as the Halon and halon 32. There is no mystical science that would allow someone to pull 10lbs more using the same cams. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

All pics of the Triax should be shown of the bow in the vertical position.
That bow looks horrible lying down. 
No offense intended.


----------



## HoytPDT17 (Oct 30, 2017)

I’d like to see that girl that pulls 70 lbs.


----------



## Detroit-1 (Nov 30, 2015)

My dealer told me the cams are not the same. The 30's cams are differant than the other two. I shoot a 30 at 53#. The new bow was set at 60#. I felt the new bow pulled just about the same. I also tried a 32 at 65# it was a world of differance. Much heavyer. New bow balanced much better than my 30.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

HoytPDT17 said:


> I’d like to see that girl that pulls 70 lbs.


I’ll video it and post it up here sometime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

The draw on the Halon6 and Halon6 32 are not the same so why would the Triax be the same?


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Hidden Danger said:


> The draw on the Halon6 and Halon6 32 are not the same so why would the Triax be the same?


I wasn't trying to bash him with my comment 
I'm curious how the same cam can feel 10 lbs different between 2 bows 
So different that a person who can't pull 70 lbs on any other bow can pull 70 with this bow 

As he said it's his opinion, not trying to disrespect that 
Was more wondering if he had any info I'm unaware of that would help explain this phenomenon 

But saying it feels different isn't quite the same as saying it feels 10 lbs different, not denying two bows with the same cam can have different feels 
Two exact same models can have different feels to them


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

I have not been a fan of Mathews bows for years now...But this little bow has my interest peaked. For some reason I like the look of it, and from the reviews I have read and seen from people who ACTUALLY spent time shooting the bow (rather than immediately bashing it because its 28") I am further interested. 
Will shoot soon. 

thanks for your opinion OP


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

bhutso said:


> I wasn't trying to bash him with my comment
> I'm curious how the same cam can feel 10 lbs different between 2 bows
> So different that a person who can't pull 70 lbs on any other bow can pull 70 with this bow
> 
> ...


It could possibly be where the weight builds up and peaks during the draw cycle.
One may load up the weight at the beginning of the cycle where most of us are the strongest making it easier to roll the cams over.
The other may load up the weight at the middle or near the end of the cycle where we're not quite as strong making it more difficult to get the cams to roll over.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

bhutso said:


> I wasn't trying to bash him with my comment
> I'm curious how the same cam can feel 10 lbs different between 2 bows
> So different that a person who can't pull 70 lbs on any other bow can pull 70 with this bow
> 
> ...


Basically here’s what I was trying to say. If you draw back the Halon 32 on 60#, it feels as smooth as the Triax does on 70#. I’m not sure if it’s the ATA or what. Because everything else on the bow is so similar. Again this is my opinion. But as far as my girlfriend pulling so much more on it, we all know Mathews has a smoother draw than Hoyt’s. But this Triax is incredibly smooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Hidden Danger said:


> It could possibly be where the weight builds up and peaks during the draw cycle.
> One may load up the weight at the beginning of the cycle where most of us are the strongest making it easier to roll the cams over.
> The other may load up the weight at the middle or near the end of the cycle where we're not quite as strong making it more difficult to get the cams to roll over.





TheLongbowShoot said:


> Basically here’s what I was trying to say. If you draw back the Halon 32 on 60#, it feels as smooth as the Triax does on 70#. I’m not sure if it’s the ATA or what. Because everything else on the bow is so similar. Again this is my opinion. But as far as my girlfriend pulling so much more on it, we all know Mathews has a smoother draw than Hoyt’s. But this Triax is incredibly smooth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks both of you for trying to help me understand


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Ata and string angle will change the leverage on the cams and how they roll over so there will be a difference but it aint going to feel like 10 lbs difference.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Riser design and how it places the limbs, and then exactly where the limb makes peak weight, when it makes peak weight, how long it holds peak weight all come into play with the feeling of a draw cycle.

Obviously at some point it HAS to hit 70 pounds, but where/when/how long really changes how it effects the feel. Secondly ones personal build may prefer it making peak weight at one point compared to another.

So just trying to say there is more at play in how it feels than just the cam.


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

Shot 30-40 arrows off a 70# Triax rolled back to 63 (I ordered a 60#Max) its shoots way better than Halon 32 regardless of string angle if bow shoots longer than it specs it just does. I was never super happy with 66# Halon 32 good bow just not great for Me The Triax feels better to Me. Im a 29.5 by Matthews draw 30 everywhere else.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

shooterrdy said:


> Shot 30-40 arrows off a 70# Triax rolled back to 63 (I ordered a 60#Max) its shoots way better than Halon 32 regardless of string angle if bow shoots longer than it specs it just does. I was never super happy with 66# Halon 32 good bow just not great for Me The Triax feels better to Me. Im a 29.5 by Matthews draw 30 everywhere else.


Good to hear you liked it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

you guys are killing me this seems like perfect bow for long hikes in mt,,,I nice pack too carry would be the sh*t:darkbeer:


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm not a Mathews fan (nothing against them) but this bow piqued my interest so I shot about 30-40 arrows through one today. I think a lot of people are really going to like this. Super smooth, quiet, no recoil, stacked arrows right off the wall with the shop bow. The only reason I didn't walk out with it was I have a brand new Reign 6 and could not justify the expense...... But I really tried.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Hidden Danger said:


> The draw on the Halon6 and Halon6 32 are not the same so why would the Triax be the same?


The Halon 32 and Triax are the same. The longer ATA bow should feel easier not the other way around. They both have the same cam and when compared to each other the 32 is going to have far less harsh string angle and stack a bit easier. That's just math and the benefit of a longer ata bow. The Triax shoots great for a short rig - compared to other short rigs. It'll never be used to bring home the coin. Riser length plays a big role is stability - its just simple physics.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

500 fps said:


> I'm not a Mathews fan (nothing against them) but this bow piqued my interest so I shot about 30-40 arrows through one today. I think a lot of people are really going to like this. Super smooth, quiet, no recoil, stacked arrows right off the wall with the shop bow. The only reason I didn't walk out with it was I have a brand new Reign 6 and could not justify the expense...... But I really tried.


honest did you like it better then your Reign?


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

HoytPDT17 said:


> I’d like to see that girl that pulls 70 lbs.


No you don't.




Ok maby you do??





Nuff trolling for the day I'm out!!!


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Hower08 said:


> No you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha she definitely doesn’t look like she could pull it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

full moon64 said:


> honest did you like it better then your Reign?


I'm too biased to honestly answer... but at least I know I am. If someone shot this side by side with the Reign 6 and didn't care about speed I couldn't argue with them choosing the Triax.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

500 fps said:


> I'm too biased to honestly answer... but at least I know I am. If someone shot this side by side with the Reign 6 and didn't care about speed I couldn't argue with them choosing the Triax.


What (if anything) do you not like about the reign 6? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> What (if anything) do you not like about the reign 6?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely nothing. I've been shooting Bowtech for as long as they've been around and have been on staff before so I know I'm biased towards them (I'm not on staff now). But I think the Reign 6 is one of the best bows ever made. I love the draw and shooting characteristics. I got a hot one too. Crackers has it shooting 355+ IBO. But the Triax is an exceptional bow, I have to admit.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

DMAX-HD said:


> I pretty much stopped taking this thread seriously after I read that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dude just shoot it first.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

DMAX-HD said:


> The Halon 32 and Triax are the same. The longer ATA bow should feel easier not the other way around. They both have the same cam and when compared to each other the 32 is going to have far less harsh string angle and stack a bit easier. That's just math and the benefit of a longer ata bow. The Triax shoots great for a short rig - compared to other short rigs. It'll never be used to bring home the coin. Riser length plays a big role is stability - its just simple physics.


I don't know about draw cycle but the valley was much better on the Triax than the Halon. I actually had valley to relax in where on the halon I had none.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

joffutt1 said:


> I don't know about draw cycle but the valley was much better on the Triax than the Halon. I actually had valley to relax in where on the halon I had none.


Weird. I didn't feel that? They are the same cam. What DL are you?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

joffutt1 said:


> Dude just shoot it first.


I did and ended up getting the 32.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

DMAX-HD said:


> Weird. I didn't feel that? They are the same cam. What DL are you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It was on 28 and it felt good to me. Maybe 1/4" long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

so we found our first AT member who didn't care for the triax after shooting it (if he actually did:wink not bad! i'm really looking forward to shooting it. the bow has some inherent characteristics I REALLY like. if it lives up to half the hype when I shoot it, it will likely be what i'm hunting with in 2018. appreciate all of the reviews.


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice review! Appreciate your opinions wish others would.

Thanks


----------



## G3tsom3f00l (Aug 29, 2017)

I bought mine last Friday. I have a 30” draw and have no issues with anchoring or the peep. This thing is a dream to shoot.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Wish I could see your picture but obviously there are still technical issues with the board. 

My issue with the triax..you know Mathews is going to build upon the triax technology with longer ATA as well as a 7" brace height offered in the future. 

The triax is a hunting bow but I'm counting on Mathews to build upon this basic design. When Mathews begins to offer options such as a 32" ata and a 6" and 7" brace that will give me some added incentive to get my wallet out. I'm hoping additional options will be offered sooner than next year.


----------



## Reedo (Jan 31, 2011)

From what I can tell they already have a longer Triax with a 7” brace. The nub at the bottom of the riser with the harmonic stabilizer looks to be the only difference from a Halon 32.


----------



## bdpfaff14 (Nov 29, 2017)

Based off the other reply's it doesnt seem like the Triax has a whole lot of horizontal torque? Pretty surprising for that little thing.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Are you sure it pulled 70 lb.s or did they just tell you it was 70 lb.s reason I ask is because this exact same thing happend here. Was told it was 73 lb. when I picked it up from the shop. Got home put in on a scale it was 58 lb.


When I shot it side by side with my HTR (both at 60#), I thought it pulled as hard as my HTR at 70#. I shoot my Halon 32-7 at 60 lbs also and the Triax actually felt stiffer than my H32-7.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Reedo said:


> From what I can tell they already have a longer Triax with a 7” brace. The nub at the bottom of the riser with the harmonic stabilizer looks to be the only difference from a Halon 32.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

RossRagan said:


> When I shot it side by side with my HTR (both at 60#), I thought it pulled as hard as my HTR at 70#. I shoot my Halon 32-7 at 60 lbs also and the Triax actually felt stiffer than my H32-7.


This^^!


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

ShootingABN! said:


> 70 to 58,,,,,, only 12 pounds off. Yea pulled like butter....... hahahahah


so many shops do this... It's funny to see the guys face when the bow he thinks is 70 is actually 58. Bye bye man card...


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

DMAX-HD said:


> The Halon 32 and Triax are the same. The longer ATA bow should feel easier not the other way around. They both have the same cam and when compared to each other the 32 is going to have far less harsh string angle and stack a bit easier. That's just math and the benefit of a longer ata bow. The Triax shoots great for a short rig - compared to other short rigs. It'll never be used to bring home the coin. Riser length plays a big role is stability - its just simple physics.


For Different DL, DW, Cams and shooters it is not the same. The math may stay the same but not shooter variations.When the Halon 6 came out in 2016, I shot it next to my HTR both maxed out at 70#, DL 26", same arrows, the Halon had a stiffer draw, front heavy versus the HTR, but I could still shoot it fine. The Halon shot 306 fps, the HTR shot 270 fps through the Chrono, 31 fps higher.
The next year (2017), the Halon 32 comes out, I take my HTR and shoot it back to back, the Draw at 70# is pulling my shoulder out! Totally different from Halon 6, the speed was 26 fps higher. It felt so harsh that after a few shots I asked the bow to be drawn down to 60#, which was then comparable to my HTR at 70. 
So for me, longer ATA did not translate to more comfortable Draw (same manufacturer), or higher speed, both of which are contrary to the math.


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

bdpfaff14 said:


> Based off the other reply's it doesnt seem like the Triax has a whole lot of horizontal torque? Pretty surprising for that little thing.


Shot one the other day at 30 inch and expected lots of torque and was amazed to see ZERO torque. Amazing, wish i hadnt shot it tho because now i have to try to sell my Halon with barely 2 dozen arrows through it. Dont know what is was because like others have said it is the same cams, but i just shot better than my Halon and Halon 32.


----------



## wmason (Aug 31, 2014)

I have shot both quite a bit. The triax is a little stiffer of a draw at any given weight. That being said I still have a lefty triax on order.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

OldeDelphArcher said:


> Shot one the other day at 30 inch and expected lots of torque and was amazed to see ZERO torque. Amazing, wish i hadnt shot it tho because now i have to try to sell my Halon with barely 2 dozen arrows through it. Dont know what is was because like others have said it is the same cams, but i just shot better than my Halon and Halon 32.


How did you measure the torque?


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I have the Halon 32/6 and love it. First Mathews I have owned. Best drawing and shooting bow I have ever had. I have not given the Triax a serious thought. Maybe I should, or just wait for the Triax XL Mathews will release next year.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've had mine now for about two weeks and have really enjoyed shooting this bow. I come from shooting a Carbon Defiant 34 and feel just as comfortable with this 28inch ATA as that 34 felt. It holds on the spot and is unbelievably quiet. I do quite a bit of shooting in my basement in the winter since I live in Michigan, and often the sound of the bow is overpowering and this bow has been the only exception of that. Excited to get this thing in the woods for Turkey season!


----------



## Glorious (Oct 31, 2016)

Don't waste your Time The Triax is Different alright.... It's Rubbish.....

I Love my Mathews Bows.... But NOT Impressed with them this year.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Glorious said:


> Don't waste your Time The Triax is Different alright.... It's Rubbish.....
> 
> I Love my Mathews Bows.... But NOT Impressed with them this year.


Thanks for your opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Glorious said:


> Don't waste your Time The Triax is Different alright.... It's Rubbish.....
> 
> I Love my Mathews Bows.... But NOT Impressed with them this year.


Yep we are going to believe someone who says totally opposite of the general consensus.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bdpfaff14 said:


> Based off the other reply's it doesnt seem like the Triax has a whole lot of horizontal torque? Pretty surprising for that little thing.


Torque is a rotational thing, not a vertical or horizontal thing.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

HoytPDT17 said:


> I’d like to see that girl that pulls 70 lbs.


Yea 50 to 70 that’s quite a difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

triumph said:


> Yea 50 to 70 that’s quite a difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you gone from a rough draw cycle to a smooth draw cycle? The Hoyt is rough, the Mathews is smooth. There’s the difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

I would say yes having owned numerous bows.
But I would love to pull 70#s again lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

triumph said:


> I would say yes having owned numerous bows.
> But I would love to pull 70#s again lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve owned 31 bows. A quarter are Hoyt, 1/4 Mathews, a few PSE. And the rest Bowtech and elite and the like. But many of my Hoyts are pretty stiff on the draw. This Triax has a surprisingly smooth draw at 70 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Not my 014 CST Dude I get your point. I just don’t see myself shooting that bow for its looks. 
Enjoy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

triumph said:


> Not my 014 CST Dude I get your point. I just don’t see myself shooting that bow for its looks.
> Enjoy it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The look is what bugs me. The dampener on the front kills it. If you don’t mind the looks, it’s great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

triumph said:


> Not my 014 CST Dude I get your point. I just don’t see myself shooting that bow for its looks.
> Enjoy it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the fashion show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

I own the same bow in the OP. I cant say enough good things about it. If you don't like it, you're looking for something not to like imo.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Yea that makes sense. Fan boys taking over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> I own the same bow in the OP. I cant say enough good things about it. If you don't like it, you're looking for something not to like imo.


Not everybody likes mathews. I have my reasons. I'm sure it's a fine bow for those who like its features. I for one do not. Can't stand the grip is a big reason I don't shoot mathews and their spongy back wall. I prefer a solid back wall. And I prefer a longer ata than what the triax has. Again I'm not bashing just my reasons for not owning one. Obviously a ton of guys love it, I don't so am I looking for reasons to hate it? Nope, I just know what I prefer in a bow. And so far mathews does not offer what I prefer.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

There is no sponge at all in the back wall of the flag ship bow of the last 3 years


----------



## GaryinOK (Apr 3, 2007)

LetThemGrow said:


> Yep we are going to believe someone who says totally opposite of the general consensus.


Well here I will help him out with a second then. I too was not impressed. Try as they will to convince folks that it's a short ATA bow that shoots like a long ATA bow, it doesn't. I pull a 30 inch draw and there is no mistaking that this is a short bow. In typical Mathews fashion though the bow's impressive to look at. They have nailed refining the form and finish of all their bows, and this one is no different. I just don't see any difference between this one and my Halon 32 to be perfectly honest, other than it's shorter. I truly think some of this is preconceived. "70 lbs draws like 60 lbs" with the same cam? That was in your head dude. Every year the flagship has "zero" hand shock and vibration, but amazingly the next year the bow seems to have even less hand shock and vibration??? It's not a bad bow, don't get me wrong. If you like a short ATA this is probably not a bad choice. It's just nothing special compared to last year IMHO.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> There is no sponge at all in the back wall of the flag ship bow of the last 3 years


So you're telling me it was just a fairy tale or a dream that both my halon 32 had some sponge compared to my limb stop bows I shoot? I could pull hard into their backwalls and cause the cams to move. Thats not a solid backwall in my opinion. Again thats just my opinion. But I couldn't stand the spongy backwall compared to the elites that I have shot. I prefer rock solid and not moving.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

GaryinOK said:


> Well here I will help him out with a second then. I too was not impressed. Try as they will to convince folks that it's a short ATA bow that shoots like a long ATA bow, it doesn't. I pull a 30 inch draw and there is no mistaking that this is a short bow. In typical Mathews fashion though the bow's impressive to look at. They have nailed refining the form and finish of all their bows, and this one is no different. I just don't see any difference between this one and my Halon 32 to be perfectly honest, other than it's shorter. I truly think some of this is preconceived. "70 lbs draws like 60 lbs" with the same cam? That was in your head dude. Every year the flagship has "zero" hand shock and vibration, but amazingly the next year the bow seems to have even less hand shock and vibration??? It's not a bad bow, don't get me wrong. If you like a short ATA this is probably not a bad choice. It's just nothing special compared to last year IMHO.


Spot on! Too many people just drinking grape cool aide. Lol:wink:


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

Great bow. Never liked mathews before. Coming from a Hoyt, the draw cycle is a dream come true.


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

Shot it tonight and it's dead in hand after the shot without a stabilizer. I was very very impressed and I'm an Elite guy.wish it was longer A2A I shoot short bows like Ray Charles drives.


----------



## Ohio Paul (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi guys.....can a Triax still be purchased new? Or is their new 28 ATA similar?


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

Ohio Paul said:


> Hi guys.....can a Triax still be purchased new? Or is their new 28 ATA similar?


Triax has been discontinued, the VRX 28 is an improved version of the Triax.


----------



## Davidhes (May 25, 2018)

If you look you can find a good deal on a like new used one...my 50 lb triax is my best hunting bow ever...just shot this guy with it last week


----------



## BOWPOO (Jul 8, 2017)

Ohio Paul said:


> Hi guys.....can a Triax still be purchased new? Or is their new 28 ATA similar?


The Triax has been discontinued for 2020. The VXR 28 is very similar, except the riser is a touch longer. You can still buy the Triax new if you can find one in a store. I personally would buy used since prices now average around $650-700 mark... compared to $900-1000 new.


----------



## Ohio Paul (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks, appreciate the suggestions. Will shoot the new 28 ATA at the shop and find a Triax to shoot. Shop only had 70# Triax last time I was testing new bows and needed a 60# back down a bit.....shoulder stuff..... but on the mend. It’s fun to discuss opinions but as most on here say, always best to shoot them yourself dialed in close to what you would be hunting with for weight and draw length. Even then , at least for this 5 year hunting newbie, it’s somewhat tough to discern many of the differences. But lots of good bows out there compared to my $400 PSE Surge. Most if not all the top bows I’ve shot seem smoother to draw, better back wall and less shock/noice after shot.


----------



## Ohio Paul (Nov 15, 2019)

Quick question BOWPOO and others with the experience... when buying used, worry about damage or putting new string/cables or not so much or too may variables to know? Of course, buying from someone you know is good but not possible for me usually.


----------



## BOWPOO (Jul 8, 2017)

When buying a used bow, some archers restore/build the bow to brand new with all new limbs, cams and strings. Some look for a quality bow not shot very much, and come out with a lower cost from new. Others look for the overstocked new flagship bows from 2-3 years ago that have been discontinued, getting deals 30-50% under original release cost (lately with Elite bows). Quite a few archers will turn around and buy new strings/cables when purchasing a NEW bow. Factory strings are not 'top quality', and then there's the desire to personalize the bow with a variety of colors/combination of. IMO, I would always add the cost of strings/cables in with any bow purchased, new or used, as I go through a set or two every year. Buying a bow new, one has warranty for Manufacture's defects. However, if YOU bust the bow, it's gonna come out of your pocket. So I look at having a warranty in a neutral light, it's not my 'decision' maker. Buying used is a crap shoot, but if you get a good price, the bow can be 'rebuilt' with new limbs/cams and still be under cost of 'new' if there is 'damage'.


----------



## mattkw85 (Nov 10, 2019)

These bows are sick! I need one!


----------



## mattkw85 (Nov 10, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## mattkw85 (Nov 10, 2019)

Good post, I just broke one of the limbs on my Mathews (several years old) and I'm in the market for a "gently used" bow.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

mattkw85 said:


> Awesome!


VERY helpful content, thank you!! :thumbs_do


----------



## Ohio Paul (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks for the information BOWPOO .....all makes sense. Starting to shop around at what’s available used (hopefully lightly and well cared for) now.


----------

